# Garage Door repairs: DIY



## jeffbarker (Dec 11, 2012)

It can be frustrating when your remote control or key-less entry pad stops working and I know there are lots of people who prefer to "Do It Yourself". If you are having troubles closing your garage door and you don't have the money now for garage door replacement here are some common complaints and their solutions: do it yourself garage door repairs. Some of these solutions can be done by yourself, but depending on the problem you might need a service call or, worst case scenario, garage door replacement. As the largest moving appliance on your home, all doors require regular tune-ups. This may be done by the homeowner or a professional. The advantage if you do them by yourself is that it is cheaper, but, on the other hand, if you call a garage door professional you can also ask him additional questions and you now you're getting a quality job.

Here is what you need to do if the transmitter (remote, clicker) or the key-less entry doesn't work: First of all check the batteries. Some transmitters have an LED light which will let you know whether or not your battery is fresh. If that's not the issue, then check your wall button inside your garage. Some have a vacation lock on them. If yours does, the light will be blinking. Simply press and hold the "lock" button. This will deactivate the vacation setting. Also, your transmitter (or key-less) may have lost its programming. In this case you'll need the instructions for the brand you're using. If you need a new circuit board then you need a service call and leave it to the professionals. 

Another problem you may encounter is that your motor is running but the door is not moving. Most likely your gears on your operator are broken which will also require a service call. If the door does open, but only for 6" and then it stops, check the coil springs above your door. If there is a separation in either one of them, you need a new spring and a call to a garage door company. As a side note, if your door has two springs, they are probably the same age and the other will break soon, so it's better if you replace both of them as this will save you inconvenience and is less expensive. 

If the door opened but it won't close anymore, try holding in the wall button. This is an override for your photo-eyes. If this works, then your photo-eyes are misaligned, there is an obstruction, or they are broken. Check the LED lights on the photo-eyes to see if they are on steady (color doesn't matter). If one or both are flashing, check for obstructions. If there are no obstructions, move the photo-eyes to realign them. If neither of these solutions work, you need a to call a garage door company. 

If the door is crooked you may have a broken or unattached cable. This will also require a service call, but at least you know you'll be fixing your garage door. However, if your doors have many other problems and the professionals you called to take care of it tell you that you need garage door replacement, it's probably best to listen to them and make an investment.


----------



## havasu (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you even have garages in Bucharest, Romania?


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

Why yes we do....


----------



## Deckape (Jan 13, 2013)

I hadn't realized that calling a repairman was a functional part of 'Do-It-Yourself' 
I've rebuilt/repaired my 4 openers probably 3X each in 16 years. My next garage opener DIY project will be replacing them. At 66 Years old, I can still put them in, without calling "Garage Door 911"


----------



## petermohan (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi my name is Peter Mohan and I am an internet link leaver that enjoys spending my time going to website forums and pretending I have any clue of what people are talking about and leaving a link to a website to where the link says it is about garage doors but really if you click on it I will try and sell you a purse. All of us in india really know that getting you to the website is all we need for advertisement because you dumb Americans will by purses when you were looking to fix your garage door opener.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow Peter, I had no idea!


----------



## havasu (Jul 25, 2013)

At least he is an honest spammer. I like it!


----------



## Deckape (Jul 25, 2013)

petermohan said:


> Hi my name is Peter Mohan and I am an internet link leaver that enjoys spending my time going to website forums and pretending I have any clue of what people are talking about and leaving a link to a website to where the link says it is about garage doors but really if you click on it I will try and sell you a purse. All of us in india really know that getting you to the website is all we need for advertisement because you dumb Americans will by purses when you were looking to fix your garage door opener.



Another glaring example of 'Too many Indians , not enough Cowboys' 
Glad to see he's banned! :rockin: 

Moderator, See if you can find his URL or whatever identifies his home computer location, so he doesn't change names & come back.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2013)

Problem is that there are 50 more just like him ready to do the same thing.


----------



## Deckape (Jul 25, 2013)

Roger that!


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't see why anyone would ever pay for that type of advertisement?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2013)

IP address:124.253.87.104
Server Location:Chandigarh, Chandigarh in India
ISP:Quadrant Televentures Limited


Well, he's an honest, legit spammer...cudios to him for his honesty. To bad he's not here to enjoy the glory...


----------

